

Ask HN: Critique our pre-launch page - cWallace

Hey guys, we've been developing MyCourses for the past month or so. I only learned Ruby 3 months ago so it's been quite a tough time, but we're getting through it. Because of deadlines and such, I decided to put up this pre-launch page to gauge interest and get the word out. Let me know what you think about it, any advice would be very much appreciated. Thanks guys!
======
cWallace
Clickable - <http://mycours.es>

------
HardyLeung
Way too little information to convince me to give out my email address.

~~~
timasp
Agreed - Needs something more to push the viewer to care about the development
of the site. Screenshots, development progress, free stuff, etc. all could
help get people interested.

~~~
cWallace
I also agree. I included some more information regarding what MyCourses
actually does. I'm working on a few of the other things you mentioned, and
they'll come over the next few days. Thanks for the advice.

